
Source repository for fiat tokens on the CENTRE network (USDC) - waynenilsen
https://github.com/centrehq/centre-tokens
======
waynenilsen
This is the code that backs the USDC stablecoin. This is a very powerful bit
of open source technology.

More about fiat backed stablecoins here [1]

Centre whitepaper [2]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stablecoin#Fiat-
backed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stablecoin#Fiat-backed) [2]
[https://www.centre.io/pdfs/centre-
whitepaper.pdf](https://www.centre.io/pdfs/centre-whitepaper.pdf)

